# Looking for info on an Early 80s Hutch frame



## Mole (Aug 31, 2012)

All I know about this specific frame is what I could glean from my buddy who was sponsored by Hutch in the early-mid eighties. He used to race BMX and was sponsored by Hutch. It was a prototype frame put out in '83-'84, there were only 6 or 7 made that went to some up and coming racers across the country, Gary was one of them. It was a 'race' frame made out of a new alloy (not the aluminum frame they got sued for) and was finished in black chrome. The frame was extremely light and weighed in at about 2.5lbs. If anyone has any idea of where I can get more info on one of these frames please let me know. 

This isn't really about me, it's about helping out a buddy of mine pass something down to his kids.


Thanks a crapton,
Mole


----------



## RetroBMX (Sep 2, 2012)

Not quite following: Does the guy still have the frame, or are you trying to help him find one like the old frame he rode backintheday?

Either way, I personally don't remember frames like you describe...probably because they didn't make it out of the prototype stage.


----------



## macr0w (Sep 11, 2012)

Pics?


----------

